# Slow Cooker Chop Suey ~ Serves 6



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Slow Cooker Chop Suey ~ Serves 6 ~ Ready in over 5 hours

A combination of beef and pork is slow cooked with onion, celery, water chestnuts, bean sprouts, mushrooms, and bamboo shoots.
Serve over rice or your favorite Asian-style noodles.

Ingredients
1/2 pound pork stew meat, cubed
1/2 pound beef stew meat, cubed
1 large onion, chopped
1 cup celery, sliced in 1/4 inch diagonal slices
1 can (8 ounce size) sliced water chestnuts, undrained
2 cans (16 ounce size) bean sprouts, drained
1 can (8 ounce size) bamboo shoots, drained
1 can (8 ounce size) mushrooms, undrained
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup chicken broth
2 tablespoons cornstarch
4 tablespoons water

Directions
Heat a large non-stick skillet or wok over medium heat.
Add the pork and beef and cook, stirring, until they begin to brown.
Add the onion and celery and stir-fry for 2-3 minutes. 
Place the meat mixture in the crock pot.
Top with the water chestnuts, bean sprouts, bamboo shoots, and mushrooms.
Drizzle the soy sauce and chicken broth over the top. 
Cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours. 
When the meat is tender turn the heat to high.
Combine the cornstarch with the water until it forms a slurry.
Stir that into the crock pot and let cook for 15 minutes until it is slightly thickened. 
Serve the chop suey hot with rice, lo mein noodles, chow mein noodles, or rice noodles.

Nutrition ~ 214 calories, 5 grams fat, 24 grams carbohydrates, 23 grams protein per serving.


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Sounds like the chop suey I grew up eating. No slow cooker back then, simmered on stove. Guess what I'm making next weekend?! Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

I also had this as a child, without the pork or the slow cooker. Yum!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Speaking of slow cookers, what brand is good? I see them advertised on TV but it is just my hubby and I and would not want to have large left overs. I also see one where you can "fry" a whole chicken and it is crispy. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

I like my 3-quart Instant Pot Duo Mini. It not only slow cooks, it's also an electric pressure cooker. I couldn't live without it! It's available on Amazon for around $60 and worth EVERY penny!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Damiano said:


> I like my 3-quart Instant Pot Duo Mini. It not only slow cooks, it's also an electric pressure cooker. I couldn't live without it! It's available on Amazon for around $60 and worth EVERY penny!!!


Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks, Rafiki, this is a little different from the recipe I usually use, and since I have all the ingredients, it looks like it could be tonight's dinner.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

